# Trailer Jack



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm partial to the hydraulic jacks since they are so compact. Just have to find one that can fit under the axle when tire is flat and that has the lifting range for a truck.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a small hydraulic jack i got from Harbor Freight. It goes in my truck when i take a trip


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bottle jack.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I use a small hydraulic jack i got from Harbor Freight. It goes in my truck when i take a trip


the small aluminum one works well and is light


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> No, not the tongue jack. The other one, the one you keep to change a flat tire on your truck or trailer. What kind do you use? I'm looking for something to keep in the truck that doesn't take up too much space and can be used for truck or trailer. What'cha got?


I have a 6 foot 2x4 and some junk in my truck. Figure that will suffice.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

FlyBy said:


> Bottle jack.


I keep a bottle jack in my truck also.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I carry my small floor jack under the back seat of the truck, along with a small bottle jack.

Looks like this one, but red.
*Ironton 2-Ton Hydraulic Trolley Jack with 360° Handle*
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641759_200641759


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

In my tool box I keep some scrap pieces of 2x4 in case of a soft shoulder. For a Jack I have an old scissor jack that I squared off the rounded end so that a socket will slip over it. I then keep an impact driver so moving the jack is as easy as pressing a button up or down. Also very useful for lug nuts etc.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've got the battery impact driver, the scissor jack idea is interesting. I have wheel chocks, and plan on a couple of short pieces of 4X4 just in case.
And I can always justify having a floor jack around the house...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

No matter what always have some scrap lumber for blocking wheels or as a solid base for a jack on a soft shoulder. Very important yet easily overlooked


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I keep two different jacks on board my truck - specifically for my trailer (I'm towing my skiff more than 20,000 miles a year - every year..).
The first is a standard small bottle jack - the second is a cam jack - better known as a quick jack.. here's a sample on E-Bay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Springfiel...935132?hash=item2625fa901c:g:nFcAAOSw~p5dbpi-

This simple aluminum jack is the cat's behind for quick drive on wheel raising... Break your lug nuts free first then place the jack on the trailer's axle and simply move the trailer 18" and your trailer wheel is at the perfect height off the ground for changing...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> I keep two different jacks on board my truck - specifically for my trailer (I'm towing my skiff more than 20,000 miles a year - every year..).
> The first is a standard small bottle jack - the second is a cam jack - better known as a quick jack.. here's a sample on E-Bay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Springfiel...935132?hash=item2625fa901c:g:nFcAAOSw~p5dbpi-
> 
> This simple aluminum jack is the cat's behind for quick drive on wheel raising... Break your lug nuts free first then place the jack on the trailer's axle and simply move the trailer 18" and your trailer wheel is at the perfect height off the ground for changing...


I've wondered about those cam lifts before but never actually knew anyone who used one. But perfect height off the ground would be about waist high, so I wouldn't have to get down on my knees.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

dream on... One other thing I forgot to mention is that I keep an old rubber bath mat and a cheap pair of cotton work gloves with all of my other gear on the road (that mat is the kind you put in the tub to keep from busting your butt...). It comes in handy when you need to change a tire and there's an anthill there.... Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments... My first year guiding (1996) I actually popped five trailer tires - and never got to change a tire in daylight... That was before I finally figured out that the trailer had come with the cheapest junk tires and finally went with something else... 

Nothing like doing something until you get good at it...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> dream on... One other thing I forgot to mention is that I keep an old rubber bath mat and a cheap pair of cotton work gloves with all of my other gear on the road (that mat is the kind you put in the tub to keep from busting your butt...). It comes in handy when you need to change a tire and there's an anthill there.... Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments... My first year guiding (1996) I actually popped five trailer tires - and never got to change a tire in daylight... That was before I finally figured out that the trailer had come with the cheapest junk tires and finally went with something else...
> 
> Nothing like doing something until you get good at it...


Experience is the best teacher, isn't it Bob?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Bottle jack and a scissor jack


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use the scissor jack from my Jeep. I have chocks and since my Jeep is lifted, I have to keep a 6x6 block in the back so my jack will actually get the axle high enough to change.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I gotta be honest and say I think some of you are over thinking it a bit. I've always used whatever jack that was already in my vehicle. No matter if it was my little Hyundai, Jeep, Tacoma..... they all worked just fine.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I use whatever is in my vehicle, since both are trucks I should have more than plenty of jack.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> I gotta be honest and say I think some of you are over thinking it a bit. I've always used whatever jack that was already in my vehicle. No matter if it was my little Hyundai, Jeep, Tacoma..... they all worked just fine.


True, 90% of the time the jack provided in your vehicle is fine. My Tacoma came with a bottle jack. I keep a spare scissor jack for the 10% of the time that my bottle jack wont fit under the trailer (too tall) or wont lift the tire high enough to change the tire. 

I just bought a "new" used boat that I believe had the original tires on the trailer. Anyways two blowouts later and my trucks bottle jack worked just fine, although once I thought it wouldnt push high enough. In the end it was good.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Problem being I don't have a jack of any kind in my truck, so I'mlooking for one to do double duty


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Folding lug nut wrench $12.99. Truck lug nuts may be different from trailer (mine are)
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200666983_200666983

Bottle jack = $29.99
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200641766_200641766

and a 2 foot long 4"x 4" block of wood.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

fishnpreacher said:


> No, not the tongue jack. The other one, the one you keep to change a flat tire on your truck or trailer. What kind do you use? I'm looking for something to keep in the truck that doesn't take up too much space and can be used for truck or trailer. What'cha got?


Small jack w/ several pcs of 2x4 in different lengths...be sure your lug wrench fits the rim nuts...


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought a floor jack that came with a plastic travel case over 20 years ago. I've only had to use it a couple of times. I got it at auto zone. I also keep a small 12 volt air pump in case I have a slow leak


----------

